# Shameless plug



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

We have started an on-line store I thought I'd share called the Frugal FLea. Check it out if you like http://frugalflea.ecrater.com/


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Good luck in your venture.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks. Extra money is always nice.


----------

